# Homemade? Listed near me



## Bikerider007 (Nov 22, 2022)

Not sure where to post this or sure if its even still available. But saw some ideas in my head for a cruiser 🤣.

Anyone have a clue here.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 22, 2022)

Wouldn't want to be riding that over any speed bumps, ouch!


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 22, 2022)

Recumbent conversion, maybe?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 22, 2022)

It looks home made, but that is a lot of work to put into something like that.  I'm intrigued.


----------



## juvela (Nov 25, 2022)

-----

Buongiorno Don Rob,   😉 

would expect the "feel" when going down the road or through bumps/potholes to be analogous to the braying of a donkey

you've certainly discovered an oddity here!  🤨


-----


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 25, 2022)

It's different. I like it


----------



## mrg (Nov 25, 2022)

Someones " next big thing" idea?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 26, 2022)

It would be fun to play around with for sure! Especially at the right price...😉


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2022)

That needs to be upgraded with an extended chopper fork and a stingray seat with a big sissy bar.


----------

